# How to slowly lower super high PH



## nhager (Sep 19, 2020)

I've got a 55G tank with a PH of 8.8 or whatever api high ph test kit shows. How do I safely bring it down?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is difficult to lower pH. Why do you want to? What is the pH of your tap water?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Why do you want to? What is the pH of your tap water?


+1.

If I had a reason to decrease my water pH, I would use Seachem Neutral Regulator which brings the water to pH 7. You'd need to do this slowly over weeks so you don't shock the fish. Any lower than pH 7 then I'd switch to reverse osmosis water.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

nhager said:


> I've got a 55G tank with a PH of 8.8 or whatever api high ph test kit shows. How do I safely bring it down?


Here is some information to lower pH.

https://aquariumscience.org/index.php/4 ... opping-ph/


----------

